# Neuling braucht Hilfe Teich rechteckig



## jogyjogy (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo , und erst mal Lob für dieses Forum !!!!!!!

Mein Vorhaben ...Miniteich bauen , Größe 180cm x 80cm x80 cm tief 

nachdem ich lange gesucht habe und fertige GFK-Becken in der Größe echt sehr Teuer sind , habe ich mir nun gedacht ich kleide das Loch mit Teichfolie ab . 
Aber das Problem ist ja ,wie faltet man Teichfolie eckig ...da gibts doch ganz dolle  Falten und Knitter in der Ecken und Kanten oder ????
Geht das überhaupt ...oder was habt ihr für Tips , vielleicht Folie kleben ?????
Die Teichwände werden eh mit Holz beplankt und darauf dann die Folie ...hatte ich so gedacht

Wer hat gute Ideen .....
Mein Problem Folie in eckiges Loch ohne Falten  

Gruß jogyjogy (Jürgen)


----------



## koifischfan (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe Teich rechteckig (Faltanleitung)*

Eckige Kanten sind doch kein Problem. Man muß sich nur Gedanken machen, wie man die Falte befestigt.

Nimm einen Schuhkarton und ein Blatt Papier und mache Probefalten.
Lege das Papier über eine senkrechte Kante und fahre mit dem Finger zuerst die waagerechten Kanten entlang. An der Senkrechten entsteht die Falte fast von selbst.

Das Blau markierte stellt den späteren Folienabschluß dar. Laß dich nicht von der unterschiedlichen Höhe verunsichern. Das wird am Ufer alles schön verarbeitet.Glaube mir, mit Folie geht es viel leichter, als mit Papier.



> Die Teichwände werden eh mit Holz beplankt und darauf dann die Folie ...


... getackert.
Schuldigung, der mußte sein.


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe Teich rechteckig*

Hallo Jürgen,

:Willkommen2im Forum

wenn der Teich Geometrische Formen bekommen soll geht das recht einfach

z.B.

       

die Ecken dann noch mit InnotecAdheseal abkleben und fertig


----------



## koifischfan (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe Teich rechteckig*

Ah, ein Faltkurs. Deines gefällt mir besser.


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe Teich rechteckig*

@koifischfan:  

schau mal bei google unter *Origami *nach, falls du mal einen Kranich o.ä. aus Teichfolie machen willst


----------



## jogyjogy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe Teich rechteckig*

Origami will ich ja nicht machen ...aber waren schon ein paar Tips dabei ...danke !!!!!

werde erst  mal am Karton üben


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe Teich rechteckig*

Hallo Jürgen.

Darf man fragen, was Du mit diesem Becken vor hast?
Was soll da rein?


----------



## FundFs (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe Teich rechteckig*

Schön schön - innern falten kann ja jeder. Aber überall liest man, das man einen 'Kragen' machen soll - also 'oben' noch mal nach aussen wegfalten. Für einen Tip in diese Richtung wäre ich dankbar. Meine Versuche enden immer in einer Quadratischen Lücke.


----------

